
Parasol Navigation: Optimizing Walking Routes to Keep You in the Sun or Shade - yourpalkeith
http://www.allnans.com/jekyll/update/2018/08/07/introducing-parasol.html
======
yourpalkeith
This is a quick write-up of my project as an Insight Data Science Fellow,
which was a navigation app that adjusts routes to keep you in the shade (or
sun).

